# On the Radio



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jun 2, 2009)

I've been kicking back a bit since getting back from college for the summer and I've herad some great radio transmissions:

Just now:

Receiving Hospital: Medic Calling can you repeat your unit number and cheif complaint, the front of that transmission was choppy.
Medic: Sure, we're Township Medic and the CC is "Too Much Alcohol"
RH (sarcastic and exaggerated):Oh thank you SOOOOOO MUCH!
Medic:  You're VERY Welcome Ma'am!

Also a couple of days ago a medevac helicopter was having a lot of issues with choosing the right channel:


on talkgroup 10Grant:

Helicopter:  Air 3 is coming from Marion General with... [Transmits a 2 minute message on the patient's status and goes back and forth with Grant]
Grant: I'm sorry did you say the patient was intubated with a 4.0 tube?
Heli: Yes
Grant: What's this patient's age?
Heli: He's 11 years old.
Grant: Is there any reason the patient is not going to Childrens? (in reference to a hospital that is 3 blocks away)
Heli: Sorry I thought this was Childrens, disregard.

on Talkgroup 10DRsWest:

Helicopter: Air 3 to Childrens
DW: This is Doctor's West, not Childrens, Air 3.  (I was surprised someone was actially listening to the radio, usually they are just near it and take a few seconds to respond which is how I assume the grant mixup above happened.  No one heard them calling childrens.)
Heli: Sorry, disregard, Air 3 clear.

on TalkGroup 10Grant:

Helicopter: Air 3 to Childrens
Grant: I think that was Air 3 Calling again, if so this is still Grant, your radio might be stuck on our channel.
Heli(disgruntled): disreagard

on Talkgroup 10Childrens:

Helicopter:  Childrens to Air 3
Childrens: Ummm...  Medic Calling reidentify and go ahead.
Heli: Air 3 this is childrens inbound to your facility, how do you read our transmission?
Childrens (trying hard to contain laughter):  Air 3,  WE'RE Childrens, and YOU'RE Air 3, but at least you're on the right channel this time.  I read you loud and clear, go ahead with report.


Turns out, one of the medics from a different company standing near the communications center of childrens had his radio from his run still on and the comm nurse heard all of the calls to the wrong hospital!

I'll have more stories of my semester in the Peds ER when i get some more time!


----------



## mycrofft (Jun 7, 2009)

*Remember GIlda Radnert's character on SNL, Litella....*

ALwyas raving on and find out in the end wehat she's hot about is innocuous?
("Oh...that's different. Never mind!"  ).
That's the Litella Maneuver. Recover after publicly looking stupid, like sutting down from Code3 two blocks from staion and slinking back.


----------



## Ped101 (Jun 13, 2009)

We here get dispatched via radio by the 911

One beautiful saturday morning, when the town was very busy, they decide to put a rookie in the dispatch,

And so we get the following call: 

Them: Perseus from Olympus (here the institutions have greek god's name and the 911 is olympus) 

Me: Go ahead Olympus
Olympus: Please send your rig to (Addres #1), female with chest pains
Me: Copy thaet Olympus, ambulance on the way (I dispatch the ambulance)
Olympus: Hercules from Olypus (another institution)
Hercules: Go ahead Olympus
Olympus: PLease send your rig to an unconscious female @ (Address 1) 
Hercules: Copy that, on the way
Me: Olympus, you just sent my ambulance to the same address, please advice

Radio Silence

Me: Olimpus PLease Advice
Olympus: Copy That perseus, send your ambulance to (Address 2) for a person injured by fall
Me: Copy that Olympus,

5 minutes later

Olympus: Hercules are you already at (address 2)? 
Hercules: Negative Olympus, you sent me to (address 1)
Olympus: No you have to go to (address 2), Perseus is going to (address 1)
Me: Negative Olympus, you sent me to (address 2) and Hercules to (address 1)
Olympus: Negative, PErseus head to (address 1) stat, the female beame unconsciouss
Me: (seriously fed up) HErcules, proceed to (address 1), my ambulance is already @ (address 2)

Olympus: Negative Perseus, proceed to (adress 1) stat
Me: Negative Olympus, we are already at the scene

Long radio Silence

Olympus: Ok, proceed as mentioned Perseus



Result: We very mad, and the ambulance going arround town for no reason (besides the two addresses were at the two extremitis of the city.


----------



## slawson (Jul 3, 2009)

Ped101 said:


> We here get dispatched via radio by the 911
> 
> One beautiful saturday morning, when the town was very busy, they decide to put a rookie in the dispatch,
> 
> ...




It's hard for me to even understand that radio traffic. Never heard of a setup like that.

-Sean


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jul 4, 2009)

yeah, all the systems I have heard of use numbers that are unique to each unit...


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 8, 2009)

*I sincerely apologize for that!*

Maybe we ought to reenact these as an audio clip and link to it?
(haha)


----------



## JB42 (Jul 9, 2009)

Couple days ago sseconds after we were dispatched to a "hand laceration, lawnmower accident."

"A1 patient does have all the pieces."

Didn't believe I actually heard it until my partner confirmed. While it was nice information to have the way it was reported made me laugh.


----------



## ethorp (Aug 31, 2009)

Ped101 said:


> Olympus: Negative Perseus, proceed to (adress 1) stat
> Me: Negative Olympus, we are already at the scene
> 
> Long radio Silence
> ...



*dispatch* * fail! * :excl:


----------



## Medic (Aug 31, 2009)

In SA all the ambos are dispatched via sms or text to both a little computer thing on the dash of the ambulance and the medics cell phone. 

SO we were at base sitting and the ambo I was on left me with another crew for the remainder of the shift (I was volling) and we heard the phone buzz and checked it and it said Ambo ... a  unconscious male 5min walk away form the local school in lets call it (location a). 

Hmmmm ???? I don't know how you can respond to a "local school" when there are about 5 in that area. So we radio dispatch and found out thats the exact way the person described how to get to the scene, the person put down the phone and instanly made it impossible to call back. Tough 1!


----------

